# Our 2011 Yard Haunt Video



## Buggula (Jun 26, 2008)

Excellent! I love all the ghouls coming out of the ground. It would have been great to see your haunt in person. 

Bug


----------



## sleah (Sep 3, 2007)

I love it. Very jealous!


----------



## scarybella (Aug 4, 2010)

very impressive. a load of great looking props and nice lighting. thanks for posting.HappyHalloween


----------



## Mad Mad Mark (Oct 24, 2009)

Fantastic Haunt!!!!


----------



## mystic manor (Sep 28, 2009)

Enjoyed watching the video of your haunt. Great job!


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

Very cool love all the lifesize props!!!


----------



## vdevine (Oct 9, 2009)

Thank you everyone. I just got everything boxed up today. Until next Oct....


----------

